# Classified Guidelines



## Doc

Please mark "For Sale" or "Wanted" in the title. 

Ads are deleted in 90 days unless the moderator is notified to continue it. 

If your item sells, advise the moderator. 

Responses should be sent to the advertiser via e-mail or PM.   

Non Commerical Ads 

Commercial ads available.  PM Doc for more info.


----------

